# reflex sights, good for everything?



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

So, I'm looking at a reflex/red dot sight style sight for my Mossburg 500. Probably the truglo for about $130ish. It's the one with red or green dots with multiple brightness settings. I primarily use the slug barrel for deer but I do use the field barrel for dove and possibly waterfowl. Would this pretty much cover all my bases all in one since I won't be taking the sight off when switching the barrels? I've done plenty of looking at forums to try and deside if this is a smart purchase. Plenty of opinions but not too many that actually use one. Any points of view or experience is welcomed.
Thanks


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I talk about the one I use here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showpost.php?p=1922973&postcount=25

They rock! You'll either love it or hate it. I personally love mine.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Your going to use the sight wing shooting?


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Buckeye Dan, that is essentially what I'm wanting to do(pretty sweet too).I have read on some of the wing shooting forums that you should try it, you'll love it and find it pretty natural or hate. Me being a pretty poor wingshooter I figure what the heck. Especially since it will mostly be used for deer. 
Popspastime, I do plan on using this for occasionally dove 's and maybe some ducks in the future. Any suggestions to look into other than the reflex sight. Not in a huge rush to go out and buy one just yet.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

It takes some getting used to but if you can, you will find it helps immensely. A little tenacity, some discipline and practice and I can't see why everyone wouldn't use one for all things non magnified.

If you find that you don't like it on your shotgun, mount it on an AR accessory rail or tac out a 10/22. You'll find a use for it so I don't think it is money wasted.


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Great, thanks for the input


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been wanting a holo for many seasons.. but the cost of the maginifer is still stopping me..


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Ended up buying the truglo multi sight and red green. Got it mounted on my Mossberg. Now to try it out.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

I am not entirely familiar with the sight you purchased. I've seen just about all of them but some may have features that vary.

One piece of advice if applicable is that some of these sights have an auto off feature. If your luck is anything like mine, the thing will power save at the worst possible moment. So if the sight you bought has this, be aware of it.

Another piece of advice is the batteries. Always carry a spare. Maybe a couple of spares. Avoid buying batteries from jewelry departments. You'll probably find they cost 2x-3x more than the same batteries from the electronics/camera/computer departments.

Let us know how you like the sight.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

ezbite said:


> ive been wanting a holo for many seasons.. but the cost of the maginifer is still stopping me..


Why not skip the magnifier and just get one with a 1MOA dot? That should work great out to 100 yards or so. I find that most of these sights lack precision at distance.

Check out this video:


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

For anyone looking for a great reflex sight, I highly recommend Primary arms. This one is about $90.00 and beats the heck out of a truglo or any of the other cheaper sights.

I have one on my SuperNova and absolutely love it. Convinced my assistant here at the office to put one on her AR and she is happy as a clam.

https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary_Arms_Red_Dot_Reflex_Sight_p/parrs01.htm


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

One last thing..,
If your getting this sight for slug shooting I'd say good idea, but if you plan on wing shooting with it I'd say learn to shoot your shotgun the way it's meant to be shot. You point a shotgun, not aim a shotgun.


----------



## H2Oboy (Sep 29, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> One last thing..,
> If your getting this sight for slug shooting I'd say good idea, but if you plan on wing shooting with it I'd say learn to shoot your shotgun the way it's meant to be shot. You point a shotgun, not aim a shotgun.


You're right I could spend lots of time and learn the "proper" way to shoot my shotgun with the bead. But, I have identified that I'm an aimer when shooting. So I bought this for what it is, a reflex sight in hopes to in part correct my aiming when I should be pointing. The way I look at it is I will benefit from it during my slug hunts and also hope to improve my wing shooting as a bonus with practice. If it Doesn't work I'm not really out anything. 

Hope to actually test my theory sooner than later. As I shoulder it now I'm hopefull.


----------

